# Topics > Related topics > Domain names >  DomainAgents Platform Inc., domain name brokerage and marketplace, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Website - domainagents.com

twitter.com/thedomainagents

linkedin.com/company/domainagents-platform-inc-

Co-founder and CEO - Ryan McKegney

Co-founder - Hicham Mallah

----------


## Airicist

Using DomainAgents with Escrow.com

----------


## Airicist

Escrow And Transfer Questions

----------


## Marius Titulescu

Thanks for the useful resources. I'll give it a try.

----------

